

Firefox 10th Anniversary Demos - hoosteeno
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/

======
Raphael
Mozilla's answer to:
[http://www.chromeexperiments.com/](http://www.chromeexperiments.com/)

~~~
Yoric
I'm not sure. I have visited this website infrequently for years now, so I
think it is actually older than Chrome itself, although new demos of course
keep popping.

~~~
openjck
Raphael is correct. We started the Demo Studio in response to Chrome
Experiments.

Back then, Chrome Experiment authors were building experiments that only
worked in Chrome. This led some to believe that Chrome was an especially
powerful browser, when in reality many of the experiments could have worked in
any modern browser if they had been written correctly.

We launched the Demo Studio to address that problem. We called for demos that
showcased the power of the Web, not just the power of Firefox. We wanted to
show the world that the modern Web, not Chrome, was the platform that made
amazing things possible. Three years later I'm happy to say we accomplished
our goal. The Demo Studio has more demos than Chrome Experiments and we don't
hear people referring to the Chrome platform in particular as being
revolutionary.

------
melling
Running these on the Nightly froze my Yosemite Mac and I had to reboot. Apple
detected the graphics card issue upon reboot.

